# suspend to ram problem

## sepp

I have an IBM thinkpad R40. If I do an "echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep" the system will go into sleep mode instantly but I can't ever wake it up again. I have to remove the battery in order to bring it back. any hints?

----------

## SlashGentoo

Which kernel are you using? Sleep isn't supported until 2.6.0. But then again suspend to RAM is only experimental. There's a big chance you'll never get it working unless you're very lucky.

----------

## sepp

 *SlashGentoo wrote:*   

> Which kernel are you using? Sleep isn't supported until 2.6.0. But then again suspend to RAM is only experimental. There's a big chance you'll never get it working unless you're very lucky.

 

I'm using 2.6.0-test11 currently. I know that it is experimental. is this now a bug I should report to acpi.sf.net or rather swsusp.sf.net?

----------

## bdraw

 *sepp wrote:*   

>  *SlashGentoo wrote:*   Which kernel are you using? Sleep isn't supported until 2.6.0. But then again suspend to RAM is only experimental. There's a big chance you'll never get it working unless you're very lucky. 
> 
> I'm using 2.6.0-test11 currently. I know that it is experimental. is this now a bug I should report to acpi.sf.net or rather swsusp.sf.net?

 

Do you have this in your boot loader?

resume=/dev/swap

This works for me with 2.6.0-test10-mm1

----------

## sepp

 *bdraw wrote:*   

>  *sepp wrote:*    *SlashGentoo wrote:*   Which kernel are you using? Sleep isn't supported until 2.6.0. But then again suspend to RAM is only experimental. There's a big chance you'll never get it working unless you're very lucky. 
> 
> I'm using 2.6.0-test11 currently. I know that it is experimental. is this now a bug I should report to acpi.sf.net or rather swsusp.sf.net? 
> 
> Do you have this in your boot loader?
> ...

 

you don't need to set resume=/dev/swap for suspend to ram. this is just needed for suspend to disk

----------

## m4chine

I get the same problem. The laptop will suspend to ram with 

```
echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep
```

 just fine. When i attempt to bring the laptop out of standby by pushing the power button, it comes out of sleep, but i get no video. The machine hasnt crashed, i know this because i can type shutdown -h now and the machine shuts down. I just get no video display. Im running kernel 2.6.0-test11 on a centrino chip, any suggestions?

----------

## cato`

 *m4chine wrote:*   

> I get the same problem. The laptop will suspend to ram with 
> 
> ```
> echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep
> ```
> ...

 

Same problem on a Dell i4150 with 2.6.0 and a radeon 7500

----------

## Kick

Same here, on a Latitude D800 (centrino), vanilla 2.6.0 and GeForce 4 video card.  :Sad: 

----------

## gebner

Well, same here, [I couldn't think of a different beginning]  on an Acer Aspire 1300.

----------

## m4chine

Just an update, I upgraded to love-sorces-r3 for kernel 2.6.1-r1 hoping for a change, but none related to acpi and suspend. I too am running a dell latitude d800 geforce4 ti 4200 Go agp 8x.

----------

## Inte

My ThinkPad R40 seems to be dead if I execute a

```
echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep
```

or

```
echo -n mem > /sys/power/state
```

The little Moon displays that the Standby (Suspend to Ram) is active. This is my point of no return  :Crying or Very sad:  Only removing the battery brings it back.

Suspend to Disk works

```
echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep
```

or

```
echo -n disk > /sys/power/state
```

and resumes perfecly if I don't run XFree. With a running Xfree session my computer seems to resume, but hangs after reenabling the dma settings. Here's the output: 

```
Stopping tasks: ===================|

Freeing memory: |

hdc: start_power_step(step: 0)

hdc: completing PM request, suspend

hda: start_power_step(step: 0)

hda: start_power_step(step: 1)

hda: complete_power_step(step: 1, stat: 50, err: 0)

hdc: completing PM request, suspend

PM: Waiting for DMAs to settle down

PM: Restoring saved Image.
```

Any idea if there are any logfiles I can take a look to?

Some Hints?

thx, Inte.

----------

## powerbook

Same problem on my Acer TM 220... Suspend2Disk works fine without X.

suspend2ram is working except the annoying black LCD   :Confused: 

----------

## patwu

Same here on my IBM T41p (disk works, ram not) with 2.6.2

----------

## Linki

I have a IBM X31 and suspend to RAM works, but the backgroundlight doesn't turn off...

Gentoo-Dev-Sources 2.6.2-r1

----------

## Kitohe

Suspend to RAM has not and will not work well for a long time, if it ever will.  The problem is not Linux but with all the other GNU software used that does not like being suspended to RAM.  The main problem is XFree.  If you ever want Suspend to RAM to work then you have to kill your xserver and unload USB modules of you have any.

----------

## dscherger

suspend to ram seems to work fine for me on a dell i8000 running 2.6.4-rc1-mm2 with either echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep or echo -n mem > /sys/power/state and resume seems ok with the power button... so the previous comment about suspend to ram not working seems a little suspect... 

where does one find a good set of acpid scripts to get suspend / resume working based on the lid up/down? a simple one seems easy enough but is there non-obvious stuff that's also needed?!?

Cheers,

Derek

----------

## m4chine

derek: 

can you please give more depth to your answer, its working. most of us here have had similar problems, and no one has posted a successful attempt to 'suspend to ram' ie. 

```
echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep
```

 my dell d800 geforce4 4200 go laptop will suspend just fine, but when it tries to resume, something barfs 'cause i am left with a working machine with no video. I can issue a reboot command, and shell in i presume, but with no video. did you experience this problem and if so how?

fyi - to even get a successful resume with no video, i first had to unload all usb modules. 

also could you please post your working kernel .config? thanks from all of us.

----------

## andrewsa

I have a Thinkpad R40 with exactly the same problem 

```
 echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep 
```

kills the laptop completely, only way of getting it back is to remove battery and power.

I can not get suspend to disk working either. It appears to suspend fine, but then crashes on resume. Since then, my swap seems to be unusable, even after running 

```

mkswap -c /dev/swap

swapon -a

```

Even after mkswap and rebooting swap appears to be unused.

I am running the 2.6.3-r2 kernel, but also had the same problems under 2.6.1-r1.

----------

## alwayzamd

I am running gentoo-dev-2.6.4-r1 and my machine suspends fine, with either method, but when I press the power button to come out, I get video, but a kernel dump with a bunch of call traces and a locked up machine.

```
Mar 30 17:03:39 laptop note: bash[4213] exited with preempt_count 1

Mar 30 17:03:39 laptop login(pam_unix)[4183]: session closed for user root

Mar 30 17:03:44 laptop login(pam_unix)[4619]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Mar 30 17:04:26 laptop Adding 538136k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop Stopping tasks: =========================|

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop Freeing memory: ..|

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop hdc: start_power_step(step: 0)

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop hdc: completing PM request, suspend

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop hda: start_power_step(step: 0)

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop hda: completing PM request, suspend

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop resume= option should be used to set suspend device/critical section: Counting pages to copy[nosave c$Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop Alloc pagedir

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [nosave c0550000]<4>Freeing prev allocated pagedir

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop Call Trace:

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c011e6db>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0334a43>] sysdev_resume+0xe3/0xe8

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0337a30>] device_resume+0x20/0x50

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c013a7f0>] do_magic_resume_2+0x70/0x100

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03d425f>] do_magic+0x11f/0x140

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c013aaaf>] software_suspend+0xaf/0xd0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02ff057>] acpi_system_write_sleep+0xc4/0xde

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02fef93>] acpi_system_write_sleep+0x0/0xde

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0158648>] vfs_write+0xb8/0x130

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0158772>] sys_write+0x42/0x70

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c010b47b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop bad: scheduling while atomic!

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop bad: scheduling while atomic!

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop Call Trace:

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c011d2fa>] schedule+0x5aa/0x5b0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02e1bc0>] pci_bus_read_config_byte+0x80/0x90

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0128d43>] __mod_timer+0x123/0x170

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0129883>] schedule_timeout+0x63/0xc0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0129810>] process_timeout+0x0/0x10

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02e37d9>] pci_set_power_state+0xd9/0x170

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03ad8cd>] yenta_dev_resume+0x2d/0xe0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c010b98c>] dump_stack+0x1c/0x20

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02e5454>] pci_device_resume+0x24/0x30

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03379a7>] resume_device+0x27/0x30

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03379e4>] dpm_resume+0x34/0x60

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0337a43>] device_resume+0x33/0x50

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c013a7f0>] do_magic_resume_2+0x70/0x100

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03d425f>] do_magic+0x11f/0x140

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c013aaaf>] software_suspend+0xaf/0xd0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02ff057>] acpi_system_write_sleep+0xc4/0xde

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02fef93>] acpi_system_write_sleep+0x0/0xde

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0158648>] vfs_write+0xb8/0x130

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0158772>] sys_write+0x42/0x70

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c010b47b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop bad: scheduling while atomic!

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop Call Trace:

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c011d2fa>] schedule+0x5aa/0x5b0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0129883>] schedule_timeout+0x63/0xc0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0129810>] process_timeout+0x0/0x10

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03a726a>] socket_shutdown+0x4a/0x60

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03a779c>] socket_resume+0xbc/0x110

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03a6b22>] pcmcia_socket_dev_resume+0xc2/0xe0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02e5454>] pci_device_resume+0x24/0x30

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03379a7>] resume_device+0x27/0x30

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03379e4>] dpm_resume+0x34/0x60

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0337a43>] device_resume+0x33/0x50

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c013a7f0>] do_magic_resume_2+0x70/0x100

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03d425f>] do_magic+0x11f/0x140

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c013aaaf>] software_suspend+0xaf/0xd0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02ff057>] acpi_system_write_sleep+0xc4/0xde

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02fef93>] acpi_system_write_sleep+0x0/0xde

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0158648>] vfs_write+0xb8/0x130

Mar 30 17:05Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop bad: scheduling while atomic!

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop Call Trace:

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c011d2fa>] schedule+0x5aa/0x5b0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0129883>] schedule_timeout+0x63/0xc0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0129810>] process_timeout+0x0/0x10

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02e37d9>] pci_set_power_state+0xd9/0x170

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03b6368>] usb_hcd_pci_resume+0x38/0x90

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02e5454>] pci_device_resume+0x24/0x30

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03379a7>] resume_device+0x27/0x30

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03379e4>] dpm_resume+0x34/0x60

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0337a43>] device_resume+0x33/0x50

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c013a7f0>] do_magic_resume_2+0x70/0x100

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03d425f>] do_magic+0x11f/0x140

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c013aaaf>] software_suspend+0xaf/0xd0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02ff057>] acpi_system_write_sleep+0xc4/0xde

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02fef93>] acpi_system_write_sleep+0x0/0xde

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0158648>] vfs_write+0xb8/0x130

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0158772>] sys_write+0x42/0x70

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c010b47b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop:24 laptop [<c0158772>] sys_write+0x42/0x70

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c010b47b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop bad: scheduling while atomic!

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop Call Trace:

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c011d2fa>] schedule+0x5aa/0x5b0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0129883>] schedule_timeout+0x63/0xc0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0129810>] process_timeout+0x0/0x10

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02e37d9>] pci_set_power_state+0xd9/0x170

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03b6368>] usb_hcd_pci_resume+0x38/0x90

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02e5454>] pci_device_resume+0x24/0x30

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03379a7>] resume_device+0x27/0x30

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03379e4>] dpm_resume+0x34/0x60

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0337a43>] device_resume+0x33/0x50

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c013a7f0>] do_magic_resume_2+0x70/0x100

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03d425f>] do_magic+0x11f/0x140

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c013aaaf>] software_suspend+0xaf/0xd0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02ff057>] acpi_system_write_sleep+0xc4/0xde

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02fef93>] acpi_system_write_sleep+0x0/0xde

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0158648>] vfs_write+0xb8/0x130

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0158772>] sys_write+0x42/0x70

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c010b47b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop bad: scheduling while atomic!

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop Call Trace:

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c011d2fa>] schedule+0x5aa/0x5b0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0129883>] schedule_timeout+0x63/0xc0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0129810>] process_timeout+0x0/0x10

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02e37d9>] pci_set_power_state+0xd9/0x170

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03b6368>] usb_hcd_pci_resume+0x38/0x90

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02e5454>] pci_device_resume+0x24/0x30

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03379a7>] resume_device+0x27/0x30

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03379e4>] dpm_resume+0x34/0x60

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0337a43>] device_resume+0x33/0x50

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c013a7f0>] do_magic_resume_2+0x70/0x100

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03d425f>] do_magic+0x11f/0x140

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c013aaaf>] software_suspend+0xaf/0xd0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02ff057>] acpi_system_write_sleep+0xc4/0xde

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02fef93>] acpi_system_write_sleep+0x0/0xde

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0158648>] vfs_write+0xb8/0x130

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0158772>] sys_write+0x42/0x70

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c010b47b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop bad: scheduling while atomic!

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop Call Trace:

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c011d2fa>] schedule+0x5aa/0x5b0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0129883>] schedule_timeout+0x63/0xc0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0129810>] process_timeout+0x0/0x10

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02e37d9>] pci_set_power_state+0xd9/0x170

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03b6368>] usb_hcd_pci_resume+0x38/0x90

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02e5454>] pci_device_resume+0x24/0x30

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03379a7>] resume_device+0x27/0x30

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03379e4>] dpm_resume+0x34/0x60

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0337a43>] device_resume+0x33/0x50

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c013a7f0>] do_magic_resume_2+0x70/0x100

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c03d425f>] do_magic+0x11f/0x140

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c013aaaf>] software_suspend+0xaf/0xd0

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02ff057>] acpi_system_write_sleep+0xc4/0xde

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c02fef93>] acpi_system_write_sleep+0x0/0xde

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0158648>] vfs_write+0xb8/0x130

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c0158772>] sys_write+0x42/0x70

Mar 30 17:05:24 laptop [<c010b47b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

```

I don't think this is better than having no video  :Wink:   BTW, I have performed this without xfree running and all modules unloaded, as well as with it running and all modules loaded with the same exact dump.  I also got the same dump with gentoo-dev-2.6.3-r2.

T.J.

----------

## DeathAndTaxes

Hibernation (suspend to disk) works fine for me, both in and out of X.  However, I too have the "no video on wake from sleep (suspend to mem)".  I can't just type reboot like some people at this point, though...Have to power it off and back on to get back in.

I have an HP Laptop, with the dreaded ATI IGP chip, which is different than some of these other people so I don't think it's chip-related.

I'm running a framebuffered console, anybody else?

[edit]Hmmm, my system doesn't come back up at all...I don't think it even gets to post when I use the mem method.  Guess I won't be using that method for a while.   :Wink: 

IOW, I think *MY* problem is bios related.[/edit]

----------

## Moled

suspend to ram and disk works flawless with me in X !

but of course usb is broken on resume

and I have to disable accel in the ati drivers

this is on an ibm R50

the T41, which has a similar config will do ram ok, but panics on disk

disk used to sortof work a few kernel ago

should look into that more

----------

## jhgz1

suspend to ram is the same here: i have to pull the battery out to get it working again. this problem occurs with 2.6.3-gentoo-r2 and 2.6.4 on a sony vaio z1rsp

damnit, there has to someone out there who has a clue!

suspend to disk runs great, until when he tries to resume, the DMAs are settling, so i guess thats probably my fault, cause it worked in 2.6.0 for me.

----------

## G2k

has the situation on suspending to RAM gotten any better? I have a sony vaio vgn-fs660/w and i have everything working except for suspend to RAM, and it's something that I could really use these days.

Thanks.

----------

